# R.i.p Kenzo!!!



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

all my love baby boy ur always in mummys thoughts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx














kenzo your my life,
no matter where you are,
whether your in the ground or sky,
you will always be my star,

you will never be forgotton,
that i will guarantee,
and to ever replace you,
well that could never be,

i miss you so much bud,
it doesnt feel real,
you were always a clumby chap,
but man this is so surreal,

i sit here clenchin foxy roxy
your favourite teddy bear,
i close y eyes and start to cry,
coz your no longer there

go find my daddy,
coz he will look after you,
o find your grandad,
and always remember kenzo...I LOVE YOU

















R.I.P KENZO

though you were tiny,
your heart was so big,
you had so much love,
you were more intelligent than a pig.

with your big brown shiny eyes,
and your long banded tail,
your cute fluffy ears,
in nothing did you fail,

your tiny clenching hands
that i held till you died,
whilst i looked in your eyes,
then i just broke down and cried,

i ran out the surgery,
and walked in the rain,
i was still in bare feet,
but my heart screamed with pain

i need you kenzo,
with your bouncy attitude,
i love you kenzo,
and your love for food,

never will i forget you,
i need you close to me,
everyday i shall cry for you,
you were all that kept me happy,

you were my happiness and my strength,
without you im too weak,
hell i cant do this my baby is dead,
kenzo i need you this world is so bleak,

you are my life,
you are my star,
you are my world,
no matter where you are,

you are my breath and keep my heart beating,
you show me the light and the direction to go,
you keep my world spinning and i love you so much,
I LOVE YOU KENZO and i need you to know












R.I.P BABY BOY

as i kissed your lifeless lips
i knew that you were gone,
when i felt your little hand loosen,
i knew your little life wouldnt go on,

i heard the doctors words,
this is no good,
he couldnt bring you back,
i prayed that he would,

i watched him fight for your life,
but he said its too late,
he said your not coming back,
so i ran for the gate,

kenzo please know i love you,
and that will never end,
i kiss your teddy bear,
and send love your way my friend.










R.I.P LITTLE GUY.
IM STILL IN SHOCK HUNI BUT I MISS YOU AND LOVE YOU SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

r.i.p little man


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh no 
how did he die?


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Poor guy


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> oh no
> how did he die?


a log fell on him

r.i.p little one


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

so sorry, r.i.p


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We didnt always get on Kitty but Im gutted for you RIP little man you were so loved by your human mum


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Soooo sorry for your loss !  that poor little guy - theres alot more i want to say but 

what good would it do now?


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

thanx everyone and shell dont worry about it. im sick of rowing with people so water under the bridge aye... ye i love him more than anything


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

eeek 


Iliria said:


> a log fell on him
> 
> r.i.p little one


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

They say memories are golden,
 Well maybe that is true.
 I never wanted memories,
 I only wanted you. 
A million times I needed you,
 A million times I cried.
 If love alone could have saved you,
 You never would have died.
 In life I loved you dearly,
 In death I love you still.
 In my heart you hold a place,
 No one could ever fill.
 If tears could build a stairway
 And heartache make a lane,
 I'd walk the path to heaven
 And bring you back again.
 Our family chain is broken,
 And nothing seems the same.
 But as God calls us one by one,
 The chain will link again

Rest in peace little Mate


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

reiyuu awww that is such a sweet poem x x


----------

